# Scrimshaw. How-to.



## Alejanders (Mar 16, 2012)

There is my scrimshaw how-to.

Google translated version

Russian version

A little about technology and step-by-step making of that kitty.

Tell me, if any explainations needed.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nicely done. The google translation is a bit rough, but the key points are all pretty clear. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice tutorial, the translated version is well understood in general. Had no problem following the method that you are trying to explain. You do wonderful work and your patience is certainly admired. Hope that you will share more of your art with us.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 16, 2012)

that's awesome!  and TINY.  I thought it must've been about 5 inches tall until I read the tutorial.  Very nice.


----------

